# Studio Security



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2017)

What are some of the things you do to secure your studio space ?

Security systems, camera's, remote monitoring, video doorbells, lighting, deadbolts, appointment only visits, Dogs, firearms (I know it's a bad time to mention it, sorry), Insurance, etc. ?


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 24, 2017)

Good one. 

All of the above here and also SECURITY screws and everything is rack mounted using them. Steel doors and bars on windows. Two Harley bikes in the driveway probably help as well.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 24, 2017)

For me it's just normal home security stuff. Living in a safe area (although there are an increasing number of break ins), alarm system at night, automatic lighting, dog. I'd like to add some cameras. My outer studio door has a simple door knob lock which you could easily get through and never gets locked. 

One of the main things for me is that I don't have a lot of clients over at the studio. Mostly remote work. 

I've seen studios with multiple stages of deadbolted heavy doors, alarm system, cameras, and bars on windows, and phone notifications for any activity.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2017)

I’ve bought and tested small GPS Trackers auto mechanics I know suggested.
Get @ dozen for 25 bucks each and stick them on the choice gear.

I found cheap insurance for whatever I travel with and it was a great reduction in cost.
When I’m not traveling an extra checkbox in home owners insurance is good for my gear.

Haven’t had anyth8ng stolen since I was 13 years old.
Gigging at the Community Center Green Sheet job and some low life roadie for the sound company stole my SG Standard.

Helped me score a great gig years later and we became friends.
But I still love embarrassing him on social media 40 years later.

Wonder if FEMA covered the old Criteria Studio on Ocean Blvd. during the last hurricane?
If so, that’s a first for well spent tax dollars.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2017)

Sorry....I drifted off.

The Security Screws are nice.
Wish I had those when I moved my fridges of Hardware a few years back.


----------



## W Ackerman (Oct 24, 2017)

Fake cameras are about as effective as real ones and a lot cheaper. We have one real motion-triggered camera that records to a hidden server and several fake ones strategically located.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2017)

We had a suspicious character once ask if our lawn security signs were fake, I went into the hallway and set off the alarm for him.  

Neighborhood cameras have also caught a girl road gang stealing mail, drug deals, and thieves stealing package deliveries (yep, at the holidays no less!). A good argument to spend a couple hundred dollars and use a old computer for data recording. Your insurance will also give you a better rate if you have a system.



W Ackerman said:


> Fake cameras are about as effective as real ones and a lot cheaper. We have one real motion-triggered camera that records to a hidden server and several fake ones strategically located.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 24, 2017)

you can buy those camera systems with motion sensors... 

and be as paranoid as danny elfman and have it right next to your daw


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2017)

I thought those might be for remote recording rooms, but I think your right! I wonder if he has one in his fridge so no one eats his lunch ?



gsilbers said:


> you can buy those camera systems with motion sensors...
> 
> and be as paranoid as danny elfman and have it right next to your daw


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 24, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I thought those might be for remote recording rooms, but I think your right! I wonder if he has a sign in his fridge to not to touch his lunch ?



LOL


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 24, 2017)

i do have a ring camera and a ring doorbell. it pings my iphone when there is motion or doorbell. 

thats how last month i woke up at 4am w some random dude trying to open the back door.


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 24, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> We had a suspicious character once ask if our lawn security signs were fake, I went into the hallway and set off the alarm for him.
> 
> Neighborhood cameras have also caught a girl road gang stealing mail, drug deals, and thieves stealing package deliveries (yep, at the holidays no less!). A good argument to spend a couple hundred dollars and use a old computer for data recording. Your insurance will also give you a better rate if you have a system.



I have to remember that. Can't beat real cameras. Caught one guy beating up a pedestrian last month.


----------



## TheNorseman (Oct 24, 2017)

Damn, do you guys who compose full time for a living typically do this at a studio, or just at a home office? I have a very modest home studio, and I don't do anything besides lock my doors. I don't even bother setting my alarm unless I am traveling.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 25, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> For me it's just normal home security stuff. Living in a safe area (although there are an increasing number of break ins



LOL! Are you referring to Calgary?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone know a way to lock a Apple vader helmet down ?


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 25, 2017)

Ive got mine in this: If your talking just a cable tie type of thing I wouldn't trust that.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/co...6-vVFihoC72gQAvD_BwE&is=REG&sku=1065189&smp=y

Using security screws. I also have a BT tracer on it. Even I can't get to it. Originally I had it in a slide out rack mount but that was less than Ideal.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 26, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> What are some of the things you do to secure your studio space ?
> 
> Security systems, camera's, remote monitoring, video doorbells, lighting, deadbolts, appointment only visits, Dogs, firearms (I know it's a bad time to mention it, sorry), Insurance, etc. ?


 I love on the 4th floor 

(But have been thinking of a web based camera solution in the near future...)
I wouldn't bother with any of the cable lock systems. When people break in to steal your shit they take things by brute force... 
It's deterrent if people are in your studio, but a security system really is the only way to go...

Having something like Prey on a laptop isn't a bad idea either... A buddy had his macbook stolen and set Prey (pretty sure it was this...) up to take a photo if he flagged it as stolen. The app then emailed him a pic of the thief and sent him location. He actually had the police pick him up and got the machine back...


----------



## rdomain (Nov 1, 2017)

My main one is a dog that charges out of the house barking when he hears anything at night. I would shit myself if I was a crim and had my dog charging at you in the dead of night. Haha. The studio also has a motion detector web camera which can email photos. It's also a deterrent as you can see it's flashing light from the door entrance at night.
I'm thinking of a fake external camera or even a legit one at some stage. I'm kind of in the camp though that you don't want to make it look obvious that you do have gear to steal by having heaps of cameras, barbed wire, etc.


----------



## rdomain (Nov 1, 2017)

And yes, I keep clientele on site to a minimum. I try keep most of it remote until I've done a few films with them.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 1, 2017)

And it's ALWAYS a good idea to back up your entire catalogue of sequences, recordings, etc onto backup drives and a cloud service; and store them offsite somewhere (I keep mine in a safety deposit box). You can replace equipment if it gets stolen, but not that stuff.


----------



## rdomain (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes, a good idea. My backups are onsite. Might have to look into a cloud service or an offsite backup. Even just for fire.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2017)

Not leaving the studio is my favorite defense


----------



## Saxer (Nov 2, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> I love on the 4th floor
> 
> (But have been thinking of a web based camera solution in the near future...)


Love on the floor and a webcam seems to be a future oriented business model.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 3, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Love on the floor and a webcam seems to be a future oriented business model.


FML Lol.


----------



## J-M (Nov 3, 2017)

My "studio" is in my bedroom and my apartment in on the 8th floor. If someone would manage to climb all the way up and come in through the balcony...hell, I'd probably shake their hand!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 3, 2017)

Seen plenty of forced door robberies over the years in NYC. Deadbolts, Security system, canine, renters insurance, etc are still your friend.



MrLinssi said:


> My "studio" is in my bedroom and my apartment in on the 8th floor. If someone would manage to climb all the way up and come in through the balcony...hell, I'd probably shake their hand!


----------



## J-M (Nov 3, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Seen plenty of forced door robberies over the years in NYC. Deadbolts, Security system, canine, renters insurance, etc are still your friend.



Well I obviously meant that as a joke.  But luckily I live in a good neighborhood and burglary isn't as common in Finland as it is in such a big place like NYC. Of course I still have my stuff insured, I'd be stupid not to.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 4, 2017)

“Got the Rottweilers by the door And I feed em gunpowder, so they can devour The criminals trying to drop my decimals”


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 4, 2017)

Ferocious dog.

She'd help the thief carry the gear out and ask him to rub her belly.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 4, 2017)

Do you have polka music playing as a security deterrent ?

Sometime I think people forget the motto of the forum is "Musicians helping musicians"



Polkasound said:


> I've been avoiding posting in this thread, because I don't think anyone should be publicly discussing their studio's security system. I have a very unique burglary deterrent that I've been using since I built my home studio in 1990. Although it can be a somewhat expensive investment, I believe it will effectively stop 99 out of 100 would-be burglars from targeting your abode.
> 
> If you're a VI-Control Senior Member whose been contributing to these boards somewhat regularly, and you'd like to know what my burglary deterrent is, please send me a private message.


----------



## tmhuud (Nov 4, 2017)

Best deterrent I've seen so far is a studio that had cactus all around it. You couldn't get near a window without impalling yourself. Homes do that too in So. Cal.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Sometime I think people forget the motto of the forum is "Musicians helping musicians"



Believe me, I live by that motto as passionately as any other musician here, but I also believe in exercising common sense. If I'm not mistaken, the content of these boards is publicly accessible, so one must still use discretion when posting sensitive information. My studio's location is public information, therefore I must be discreet. That's why I offered the PM option for established members to contact me privately. I still want to help other musicians, especially since my burglary deterrent kicks butt. 



synthpunk said:


> Do you have polka music playing as a security deterrent ?



I tried it once, but it backfired by also deterring neighbors, friends, family.... even the pizza delivery guy.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Nov 4, 2017)

I had a classic Marshall JCM 800 amplifier head stolen when I was younger, I hate thieves. Are booby traps legal?


----------

